# did my own custom biscuit tuck door panels



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

well here only one of the back door panels i didnt put both cuz well there the exact same lol well here they are keep in mind its my first door panles ive done

stock panel








stock panel stiped









and finshed panel


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

looks alright, i wish you wouldn't have used crushed velvet though..... plain velvet looks so much cleaner. nice job though.


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Orale


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 28 2007, 07:06 AM~9099363
> *looks alright, i wish you wouldn't have used crushed velvet though..... plain velvet looks so much cleaner. nice job though.
> *


yeaa probly would but see ive already did my headliner and back dash in that same material so i think it wud of look funny


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

good point


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## olskulow (Dec 1, 2006)

Where did you get the buttons?


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by olskulow_@Oct 28 2007, 03:15 PM~9101239
> *Where did you get the buttons?
> *



i made them my self with this button maker thing


----------



## Dominance CC (Nov 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: looks good.


----------



## NellyNell (Sep 18, 2007)

:yes: Good Job for a first time!! :thumbsup:


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

ya what was said about the crushed gave it a lil different look but looks nice as hell


----------



## mrchevy59 (Dec 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NellyNell_@Oct 29 2007, 06:39 AM~9105113
> *:yes: Good Job for a first time!! :thumbsup:
> *


X'S 2 HOMIE LOTS OF PROPS FOR DOING IT YOUR SELF


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Oct 28 2007, 09:47 PM~9103633
> *i made them my self with this button maker thing
> *


Fuckin Martha Stewart! :biggrin: Nice job man, it looks clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 2 2007, 04:15 PM~9141596
> *Fuckin Martha Stewart! :biggrin: Nice job man, it looks clean! :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man i was lookin ar ur paint experiment thread that shit came out clean were did u find that duplicolor metal flake paint i cant find it any were and how did it stay on did it scraatch easy cuz i ised sum interior paint and its like a scrtach ticket lol


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchevy59_@Nov 1 2007, 10:38 PM~9136325
> *X'S 2 HOMIE LOTS OF PROPS FOR DOING IT YOUR SELF
> *


yea interior places gave me a rediculous quote so the best deal i could find was to do it myself cast me 60$

foam-20.00$
material-32.00$
spray glue-7.00$
bottle of name cola for the day 1.00$


----------



## REGALS ONLY MOBB (Dec 3, 2006)

SHOULDA SPLURGED AND SPENT 5$ ON ONE CAN OF MONSTER YA WOULDA WANTED TO DO THE WHOLE TRUCK IN AND OUT ~
LOOKS GOOD WHAT SIZE BUTTON MAKER DID YA GET AND WHAT THICKNESS FOAM 2"???


----------



## MR. BUICK (Jan 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Low_roller187_@Nov 2 2007, 11:41 PM~9144469
> *thanks man i was lookin ar ur paint experiment thread that shit came out clean were did u find that duplicolor metal flake paint i cant find it any were and how did it stay on did it scraatch easy cuz i ised sum interior paint and its like a scrtach ticket lol
> *


Thanks  

You can find all the duplicolor paints at Kragen, Autozone or Pep Boys...which ever one is in your area. Certain stores carry rare colors that others dont, so it's a hit or miss. But to make the paint stick, it's all in the prep. Proper sanding/scuffing along with adhesion promoter and topped with a clear coat will prevent it from chipping. I even put a coat of wax on everything I paint so it's even more protected...


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR. BUICK_@Nov 3 2007, 11:02 AM~9145941
> *Thanks
> 
> You can find all the duplicolor paints at Kragen, Autozone or Pep Boys...which ever one is in your area. Certain stores carry rare colors that others dont, so it's a hit or miss. But to make the paint stick, it's all in the prep. Proper sanding/scuffing along with adhesion promoter and topped with a clear coat will prevent it from chipping. I even put a coat of wax on everything I paint so it's even more protected...
> *



ok sick i think we got autozone in canada im sure tho if not ill find it sum way if not wut eves lol


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

good job!!


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

looks good ! :thumbsup:


----------



## Low_roller187 (Jun 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by REGALS ONLY MOBB_@Nov 3 2007, 01:12 AM~9144808
> *SHOULDA SPLURGED AND SPENT 5$ ON ONE CAN OF MONSTER YA WOULDA WANTED TO DO THE WHOLE TRUCK IN AND OUT ~
> LOOKS GOOD WHAT SIZE BUTTON MAKER DID YA GET AND WHAT THICKNESS FOAM 2"???
> *



it was a size 30 button and 1inch high density foam the normal density foam didnt stay as plush as the other stuff


----------



## La Lo (Jun 29, 2007)

looks like back in the day man really like it keep updates with the rest :thumbsup:


----------

